# FS: SnowEx SP575X



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

For sale like new Snow Ex SP575x, used for 1 storm this season and 2 storms last season. Also has a floodlight mounted in it. Comes with controller, harness is currently installed but will remove if sold. Asking $1350 or best offer


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Bump. Still available, will entertain reasonable offers.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Bump


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Still have it


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Gone


----------

